# Monster from Stow



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

This came in to a local taxidermist around the middle of january. Scored right around 260" rumor has it it may be the 12th largest deer taken in the united states. Its bases have 13 inches of mass and close to 10 inches half way up the main beams


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

any idea who took the deer and how it was taken?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW..What a beast that had to be coming through the woods...Can't wait for this story to unfold


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

The guy holding it is a friend of mine and the nephew of the taxidermist. he doesn't know the whole story but said it came from up around the cleveland metroparks (according to his facebook page) sorry General just didn't want the wrong story to get out..


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is a monster of a deer...As you said...Hope they post a picture after the taxidermist has it done...Buck of a lifetime that is for sure......JIM....CL...


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

A nice looking buck for sure. I am quite surprised to see that he opted for a euro mount instead of a nice shoulder mount?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'm sure its gonna be atleast a shoulder mount. The pictures are taken at a taxidermist shop. it was just skinned to get the hide off to begin the process, i think.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

one heck of a nice deer! hope to see more pics, and to here the correct story. there is some nice deer around, have to be in the right place at the right time!!!!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

The last time I talked to the taxidermist he said he wants to have it done and on display at the Deer and Turkey expo in columbus.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats a monster rack. Buck of a lifetime.


----------



## Let72 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am interested to hear the story also. I did not think that hunting was allowed in Stow.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That thing is just amazing. 

What an outstanding rack!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope hes not getting the european mount....  lol


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

i was told from a local that that deer was taken in norton maybe he was wrong just what i heard but a heck of a buck!


----------

